# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Derrick Poundstone wins Arnold Classic Strongman Comp

## BgMc31

Congrats to Derrick!!! He's definately the up and coming superstar in the sport. He's the only strongman to win 2 of the three most prestigious strongman titles. He won the Fortissimus contest last year and the Arnold this year. He also finished second at last years WSM contest. Now, of course, I expect a lot of backlash because both Mariusz and Savickas weren't at the Arnold this year, but I dismiss Mariusz performances at the Arnold because he's never finished higher than 3rd in this comp. But Savickas not being there definately cast a bit of a shadow on Derrick's win even though Derrick did beat Savickas at last years Fortissimus.

Here's the link:

http://www.ironmind.com/ironcms/more...p?id=2883#2883

Since this is a powerlifting forum and not necessarily strongman, I like to send a big shout out to Brian Siders who performed very well at this comp.

----------

